# Trinity



## Scott (Oct 4, 2006)

Does anyone have any advice on how to explain the Trinity to young children (eg. 7 and 5)? Thanks


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 4, 2006)

This thread and this may be helpful.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 5, 2006)

Whatever you do, don't use an analogy.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> Whatever you do, don't use an analogy.



Gabriel,
Why should an analogical description be avoided?


----------



## Scott (Oct 5, 2006)

IN the other thread Ben used a single candle with 3 wicks as an example. One candle, three flames. What do people think about that?

While not at the level for young kids, if Van Til is right that the unity and diversity in the trinty helps us solve the one and many problem and serves as the basis for finding unity in particulars (eg. there is a single "oneness" but many instantiations of one), then it seems that those types of things could serve as analogies. This is responding to Gabriel's concerns.


----------

